# Rocks Conformation...and BIG Transformation!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Remember what Rocks looked like when I first posted pics of him? 

TAA-DAA! 

Sporting a brand new puppy clip I gave him this morning!










...Well not the BEST conformation pictures, but it was cold outside and 
this was his first time stacking up. He is sooo handsome!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

..and that silly hubby who can't take ANYTHING seriously. :shot:


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahh he is so handsome!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> Ahh he is so handsome!



I know, it's such an honor to own such a handsome boy! 
To me he looks like a small standard in the face... :tongue:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks good! He kind of does resemble a Standard in the face. He seems to have a mature looking face for a miniature at his age. 

His ears look clean too. lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> He looks good! He kind of does resemble a Standard in the face. He seems to have a mature looking face for a miniature at his age.
> 
> His ears look clean too. lol


Thanks Jenn, I call him my "Pocket Standard," LMAO!
I'm still just so thrilled to have him join our family, I'm sure
you know the feeling with that new handsome boy Sting, lol!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Now I can see his face :laugh: he is such a handsome boy. You guys are all so lucky. All these new pups are so making me want another and I heard of a lady who has a litter of silver standards ready to go right now :doh:

My little muppet is starting to look rather furry around the face at the moment - will have to make some time today to at least clip his f,f & t.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Now I can see his face :laugh: he is such a handsome boy. You guys are all so lucky. All these new pups are so making me want another and I heard of a lady who has a litter of silver standards ready to go right now :doh:
> 
> My little muppet is starting to look rather furry around the face at the moment - will have to make some time today to at least clip his f,f & t.



LOL, his little beard and furry face was rather cute too though!
The Multiple Poodle Syndrome is spreading I see....be strong! :lol:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

He's so handsome, a good size too. I like him 

MPS... LOL. I am weakening thanks to all of your new poos, for that matter your cairn too. I saw one in a petshop over the holidays and OMG I had to give myself the 'why we don't buy puppies at petshops lecture". I was on petfinder last night and located a rescued 7 mo old female... *sigh* I want her.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im proud to have MPS. I thank my lucky stars that I didn't make a silly decision and get Amstaff again. I love the breed but there is know way I can justify breeding them eventually. Shoot, all these great breeder's complain about what's becoming of there Amstaff/Pit breed but none of them will take a year off from breeding. Even the show dog puppies cycle down to where the problem is. 

Back to subject.....Blue Fox you have Silver's near you and they are ready. How are you containing your self? lol You must be really good!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

It really is only because of the GSD - I don't think it would be fair to foister another puppy on him at this stage. He is very tolerant of T but a second one might push him over the edge :laugh:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> He's so handsome, a good size too. I like him
> 
> MPS... LOL. I am weakening thanks to all of your new poos, for that matter your cairn too. I saw one in a petshop over the holidays and OMG I had to give myself the 'why we don't buy puppies at petshops lecture". I was on petfinder last night and located a rescued 7 mo old female... *sigh* I want her.


Thanks a lot! 
I am proud to have MPS! LOL!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

He looks great MM!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

MM, "Rocks" is just gorgeous, and you seem to be getting better and better with your clippings. Your Hubbie is hillarious holding "Rocks" ears out in that pic.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow Mercymoon! A Christmas Eve surprise! He is adorable.


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice job on his face. His is very sweet.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Mercymoon, Rocks was cute with the furry face but he's HANDSOME now! His face is too nice to be covered with all that hair.

And Blue Fox, maybe another puppy would keep T occupied and give your GSD some peace and quiet. How's that for some first-rate enabling? :eyebrows:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahhh kathyd now that's my kinda thinking :rofl: This is definately not a forum to help sufferers of MPS, only to enable them :biggrin:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awww what a handsome boy! He does have a standard face! nice!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> MM, "Rocks" is just gorgeous, and you seem to be getting better and better with your clippings. Your Hubbie is hillarious holding "Rocks" ears out in that pic.


Thanks! I still can't believe how gorgeous he is and didn't cost me a 
red cent! :faint: 

Yeah, I've noticed my clippings are improving, he still 
needs some work though on those legs, has some stray hairs,
well...practice makes perfect! My husband is an idiot, I love him
though, lol. :tongue:

Kathyd- I couldn't agree more, a handsome mature face was under all 
that fur the whole time!

Thanks everyone else as well for the lovely comments on Rocks.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hes looking awesome MM, you are doing a fantastic job :high5:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Hes looking awesome MM, you are doing a fantastic job :high5:


Thank you, I am trying! I guess I need practice hand stacking in case 
I might get that dream show poodle (or dog) someday...


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hand stacking is the way to go when you are putting them into trim. While you are trimming continue stacking, he will learn at the same time to stay in position while you are scissoring. It gives you a good outline, just keep looking at the dog then imagine how you want him to be shaped. Best to put a pic on a mirror behind the dog and keep trying to copy. Practice makes perfect


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Hand stacking is the way to go when you are putting them into trim. While you are trimming continue stacking, he will learn at the same time to stay in position while you are scissoring. It gives you a good outline, just keep looking at the dog then imagine how you want him to be shaped. Best to put a pic on a mirror behind the dog and keep trying to copy. Practice makes perfect


Wow, great advice...see that's something I could try! Treats would 
prolly help to my advantage as well so he may not be as tempted to 
come out of stack after 3 seconds seeing how hyper he is, lol! :rofl:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I never treat them while trimming. They tend to move and then you stuff up the line you are making. Rewards come afterwards always.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> I never treat them while trimming. They tend to move and then you stuff up the line you are making. Rewards come afterwards always.


Alrighty!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Kewl chicky babes ound:

I better go to bed, its 2.43 in the morning :shot:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Kewl chicky babes ound:
> 
> I better go to bed, its 2.43 in the morning :shot:



Yeah, you need to get some shut eye I imagine, lol!


----------

